
Facebook built internal facial recognition camera app, sources say - tysone
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-built-internal-facial-recognition-camera-app-2019-11
======
mzs
/. summary gives some details
[https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/11/22/2054256/facebook-
bui...](https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/11/22/2054256/facebook-built-a-
facial-recognition-app-that-let-employees-identify-people-by-pointing-a-phone-
at-them)

